# EZ command and Kato... can't figure what...



## BrooklynBound718

I am frustrated because I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong. I brought a Kato track package and Bachmann EZ command Center. I had to clip the connector plug from the Kato Unitrack and strip the insulation to connect the stripped Kato feeders to the bare leads on the EZ command. I place my DCC and Sound equiped Athearn EMD F45 on the powered track. I noticed that the sound came on immediately. The train would not move on its default address of "3" or any address I programmed. Per the EZ command manual it moved slightly to indicate that it accepted the new address, but all I can hear is the train going through its sound sequences. I will not respond to throttle input. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## BrooklynBound718

I found out what the problem is. The EZ command starter system doesn't kick out enough power to push engine and power sound decoder at the same time. Took my train to the hobby store and the loco worked fine on NCE and Digitrax system. EZ command is going back. EZ command might have better results with Bachmann EZ Track and Bachmann DCC encoders.


----------



## gc53dfgc

The Ez-command is just a beginers DCC system and only has 1 amp of power that equals two trains running at half their full power capability. Sound decoders use a general 1 to 2 amp minimum. The Dynamis system can easily run sound engines as it has a 2.5 amp capacity.


----------

